# Duff Beer Cycling Jersey



## wilko (3 Jun 2012)

I always meant to buy a Foska's Duff Beer Cycling Jersey, but never got around to it. They don't do them any more, typically!! So if any one out there has one they don't want in an XL size let me know. Thanks.


----------



## wilko (2 Aug 2012)

Still looking, so if anyone has one for sale could they please pm me, so I don't have to keep looking back on this post. Many thanks!


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2012)

Actionbikes have them on sale for £30 but only XXL ... stick it in the wash on a 60deg? Or drink more beer!

http://www.actionbikes.co.uk/foska-duff-beer-road-jersey.html


----------

